# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  scam or real - myinvitepay.com

## rozanne

http://myinvitepay.com/ So does this really work?

----------


## IanF

Hi rozanne
I removed the referral link.
This site is reported as a scam by http://www.s-c-a-m.info/2015/02/myin...yes-it-is.html

----------


## Dave A

Also flagged for hosting malicious scripts according to Nortons...

Moved to whistleblower forum.

Rozanne, aren't you so stoked you decided to spam this site with your referral link?

----------

